# best part of warhammer



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

i think gaming as i love it so much


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

I love it all but the painting aspect really relaxes me its better than meditation. One of these days i'll have a great apithoney while painting a mini


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I cant vote i cant choose i love them all and many other things besides.


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Gotta be the painting, the gaming has always been secondary to me mainly as i have no one to play against so i've only ever got to play a few times at GW and even then that was ages ago


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm a painter first and foremost-- I refuse to play with unpainted models on my end of the table, since, in my mind, getting to play the game is a reward for having painted your stuff. I can't hold anyone else to that standard, but yeah...

Given the amount I lose when I play Fantasy (I have a very 40k mentality, and that doesn't translate to Fantasy at all... my record is like 5 wins and 50-some-odd losses) it's hard to get fired up about the game itself.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> I'm a painter first and foremost-- I refuse to play with unpainted models on my end of the table, since, in my mind, getting to play the game is a reward for having painted your stuff. I can't hold anyone else to that standard, but yeah...


I agree completly. Well, in most cases at least. There's just something that doesn't really work when I use unpainted models in the middle of a painted army. It has a VERY disheartening effect.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> I'm a painter first and foremost-- I refuse to play with unpainted models on my end of the table, since, in my mind, getting to play the game is a reward for having painted your stuff. I can't hold anyone else to that standard, but yeah...


I'm the same in both games. Plus with my dark elves I try and have every model painted with such detail and precision because the WF have much better looking models IMO.....


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

I've gone with painting as overall I find that it relaxes me more and I paint more than I play. However, I wouldn't paint my models if I wasn't going to play with them...


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I like converting, it's just so nice to have a model on the table with every single upgrade on it, my opponent gets really worried about what it's got, he asks me, and I just say 'you'll have to find out'-so he sits there wondering while we deploy, and then my Slann starts summoning comets and casting fireballs and generally killing stuff with magic and he doesn't have to wonder any more!

Mwahahahahahahahahahahahaha! *takes a deep breath* Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

why isn`t fluff there? i love comparing fluff to real life events etc, AND theming an army. but out of the 3 its modelling....


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I've never played a fantasy game, so I can't say that. I often find painting a chore- I'm as hard to motivate, slow, perfectionist, fairly low quality painter. I've barely painted this entire year- maybe a single models worth. When it comes to building up models and basic conversions (just parts swaps mostly) I love it, so that got my vote.

Shame there was no option for making lists and the like, it's the most relaxing and one of the most fun parts for myself.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye we're missing two poll options here.. 'Fluff,' and 'all of the above' at the bottom, as like Ancient I couldn't pick out any of the indivudal part of the Warhammer hobby if I wanted to.


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Customizing your army and making it your own is without a doubt the best part. Theres nothing like taking so much care on a particular model to make it your own and have its own story.


----------



## artemic (Jun 20, 2008)

Converting without a doubt. Its easily the most fun part. 
Then Gaming, and lastly painting. Thats not to say I dont like painting, I do. Its just not as fun as The other two. I also prefer painting characters rather than rank and file troops. Painting troops always takes too long.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

For me its got to be the painting side of things, its one of the few things I can take pride in so i always find it really satisfying painting a model or a unit and just being able to appreciate you handy work


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

painting and Converting Models as you can do so much with it
from :wacko: to :mrgreen:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Its got to be gaming for me as I find converting fantasy units difficult because there are so many of the buggers and the same reson for painting.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd have to say that, like thomas2, i like making lists the most, i have made over 30 different tournement lists, and many many more for friendly games...but out of the options i'd have to say that gaming with fantasy armys is my favorite.


----------



## Ultimate Overlord (Jul 17, 2008)

i just love changing the models


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

It has to be creating a themed/fluffy army, because if the background dosn't sit right then I find it hard to get into.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Painting, I don't know why but I love painting fantasy models but hate 40k ones, must be all of the armour. I've seen my painting improve so much just by painting some of my night goblins. I love the little b*****ds.


----------

